# Just guessing,How pregnant is my goat? And other newbie questions.



## savmoree (Aug 1, 2013)

While I am nowhere near new to most farm animals, I am new to goats. We acquired 2 four year old pygmy goats about a month ago. Their previous owner had them for about a month and decided she wasn't a goat person. All she knew about them was she had babies about 4 months old and they had just gotten weaned. She weaned them when they got to her house. So that makes my nanny goat about 5 months since her last kidding. She has constantly been with a buck. Since she has been here a month I know she hasn't gone into heat and she has progressively gotten bigger in the tummy but absolutely no bag whatsoever. It looks like a dried up, saggy bag. Yesterday I felt some movement in her tummy twice and I made someone else to feel just for verification that I wasn't crazy. So just by the pictures, what does she look like to you? Also I am not feeding her feed. Should I start? We do not feed our cows feed while they are pregnant as it makes the babies bigger and makes it harder to calve. Didn't know if goats were the same. Should I give her any shots or anything? I am just clueless over this. Thank you so much for the help! My goat thanks you too. 

The picture of her skinny is a month ago the day that I got them.


----------



## savmoree (Aug 1, 2013)

*More pics.*

Here's another picture.


----------



## savmoree (Aug 1, 2013)

*Pics*

First day she arrived at my house a month ago.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Gestation for goats is 145-150 days...Babies are carried on the right side and you can feel movement  it could be she is close but not quite ready...Some does udder up a week or so before kidding and get that tight shiny ready to kid any moment udder 30 minutes before...each doe is different..just watch for all the signs 
I like to give the cd&t shot about 2 months before kidding to provide a bit of protection to the kids...but if she is due any time..I might wait until after she kids. I wouldn't change her feeding program too much during these last days..If she seem to be on the thin side adding a cup or so of quality feed or grain wont hurt..a bit of alfalfa hay or pellets as well..adding too much too fast can upset her rumen..always make changes slowly...
Keep calcium drench and propolyne glycol handy incase she struggles with Ketosis or Hypoglycemia ...
congrats on your new ladies


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Def. larger now : )


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think she might be around 4 months pregnant. Your doe looks like is maybe around 2 or 3 years old, so she may have already had more than 1 litter. Veteran does (does who have kidded at least once before) don't always bag up until near the day of kidding.

As for feed, I think she is at a good weight. Yes, it is the same with goats, don't overload on the grain right before birth unless you want massive kids (we tested out this theory this year ). Your doe looks to be carrying twins or triplets, and looks well conditioned.

The CD&T shot is a good idea at this stage in the pregnancy, like happybleats suggested


----------



## savmoree (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank y'all so much!!!


----------

